# Plan to buy 5.1 computer speaker



## robotsmani (Dec 22, 2014)

Hi,
i am planning to buy a 5.1 speaker for my computer. After a little browsing sorted the following
1. Logitech z506
2. F&D 6000


Usage: Movie watching, Gaming and music
Budget: arount 6k

What about the F&D 3000 and 3000U is it good.
Is it worth buying the F&D600U for the USB option for 2k extra

Please suggest. if any other good 5.1 please let me know

Thanks,
Mani


----------



## The Incinerator (Dec 22, 2014)

F&D 6000 U is way better than the 3000U. The 6000U has two way satellites,i.e a tweeter and midrange driver per satellite speaker while the 3000U has only a driver and no tweeter per satellite.

Z506 is good but if you want loads of bass get the F&D 6000U.


----------



## robotsmani (Dec 22, 2014)

Thanks The Incinerator.

Is it worth paying around 2k extra to 6000U for the USB/SD card option. Apart from the USB option is the other specs are same for 6000 and 6000U?

F&D F6000U 5.1 Speaker System - Buy Online @ Rs.7999/- | Snapdeal
F&D F6000 5.1 Speaker System - Buy Online @ Rs.6299/- | Snapdeal

Is there any better price online than the above snapdeal?

Thanks,
Mani


----------



## The Incinerator (Dec 23, 2014)

The F6000 is a better buy if you don't want USB and FM radio. I don't like the idea of a FM module sitting next to a highly sensitive audio amplification module,it irks me to no end and so does the presence of the noisy USB circuit. Just get the F6000, I would have done that.Moreover the F6000 is 700gms heavier than the F6000U , to me that indicates that the F6000 has a far better Power Transformer/Supply over the F6000U and that will result in better sound output any day.


----------



## robotsmani (Dec 23, 2014)

Also heard that 6000 is having tweeter and the 6000U does not have. Is it true?


----------



## The Incinerator (Dec 25, 2014)

No its not.


----------



## robotsmani (Jan 2, 2015)

Ordered the F6000 from snapdeal and received a dead unit as it is not power on. Returned to snapdeal and have to wait another 10 to 12 days for replacement. Slow snapdeal(snaildeal).

To power on the speaker, do we need to connect the input or without connecting any input it should power on the subwoofer(power on LED). right? When i connected the subwoofer in the power and switched on, the LED is not turned on and after some time the Woofer get a small "Thuk" sound. nothing worked.

Frustrated


----------



## robotsmani (Jan 23, 2015)

After a lot of thinking, bought the F&D F6000 due to the budget constrain. Will plan for big with the LED TV next year.
Now the setting for the F&D F6000. I am having 11ft x 11ft computer room and the config is in my signature

How do i set the speakers to get the maximum effect. For the surround speaker, please suggest me a wall mount/brackets which will up/down and left/right adjusted.

Currently i am playing 2.1 set up and lying around all speaker together and enjoying the amazing bass which i expected.

Thanks in Advance.


----------

